# Guess I should talk about a few of these



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

To be fair I've had this one over a year. My Chief AJ in the last three months has been through six sets of Trumark red tapered bands. It's one heck of a shooter and the slingshot I pick up first right now. Very accurate, super light and very simple in construction. It's a quality mass produced piece and quite simply works just fine. If you never got another slingshot you would be perfectly happy with this one. They are less than 20 dollars and can work for target shooting or small game with only a change for ammo. About the only problem is if you ruin a tube set you are done shooting that day until the new ones dry from their alcohol dip till the next day. My advice is buy two so you always have a backup. Then order a bunch of Trumark tubes sets so you have loads of spares. This little shooter proves you don't have to spend a bunch to enter the sport with gear that works. You could even compete with it if you practice. I would imagine in time with just this one slingshot I could nail dimes with each shot at 33 feet. Powerwise using 5/16 or 3/8 inch ball bearings it will sail through a soda can and give a soild smack to the catch curtain. I'll post on the other two slingshots I've been using after a little more can time with them, the Seal Model Bill Hays beauty and the sweet little BB shooter from A+, both of them are also a joy to use.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I install tubes with saliva and start shooting a half-hour later. I haven't had one slip yet.



JeffsTackleBox said:


> About the only problem is if you ruin a tube set you are done shooting that day until the new ones dry from their alcohol dip till the next day.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have one of those too (a very generous gift from forum member NaturalFork) and like it very much.
You're right, this could easily be one's only slingshot. I have almost 30 slingshots and only two that I'm better with than my QP and if I practiced with it more I'm sure I could close the gap. My only problem with the way it comes stock is that I don't like the Trumark pouches. Too big and floppy. I ended up putting a Tex-Shooter pouch on mine. 
This is a great take anywhere slingshot. Good review!


----------

